# CDE port broken for FreeBSD 11.1



## Datapanic (Jul 27, 2017)

It seems that CDE 2.2.3 in x11-wm/cde as well as CDE 2.2.4 on  https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde.git are broken for FreeBSD 11.1 with a `ToolTalk` `ttsession.core` core dump.    

This has happened on systems upgraded from FreeBSD 11.0 to 11.1 as well as fresh installs of 11.1, pkg installs and build from ports.  

I haven't tried the SourceForge git://git.code.sf.net/p/cdesktopenv/code as it's been wonky since 11.0.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2017)

I would suggest contacting the port's maintainer and/or submit a PR for it.


----------



## acheron (Jul 30, 2017)

I filed a pr with a patch: PR 221102


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you Acheron!  
I just built the https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde version of the port and tested it on a FreeBSD 11.1 x64 ESXi vm and CDE runs up with no problems now.   
I didn't try the patch on x11-wm/cde port or dare to try and svn and patch the upstream sourceforge code, but I imagine it is the same bug fix since I saw the same symptoms no matter what port of CDE I tried.


----------



## crees@ (Jul 31, 2017)

Fixed, thanks to acheron.


----------



## acheron (Feb 19, 2018)

I delete my github account, just in case someone looks for the port here it is.


----------

